# Large batch of Peppers



## krustypuff (Dec 16, 2011)

So I decided to make some chipolte chili powder as it is just too expensive to buy at 20 bucks a bottle now. So i bought 10 pounds of Jalapenos a pound of habaneros and a bunch of Thai Chili peppers that im going to smoke down then make a habanero chili flakes and some paste for cooking with.... I am using miskette pellets in my amnps as well as the fire box. I'm going for a heavy smoke on these.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2011)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## krustypuff (Dec 16, 2011)

habaneros are finishing up in the Excalibur right now..... Then they will be ground down to flakes and powder for a xmas gift......


----------



## miamirick (Dec 16, 2011)

were gonna need more pics of the rest of the process

sounds like a good idea


----------



## krustypuff (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok here are some photos of the 1lb of smoked habaneros in the excalibur as well

as 2 trays og jalapenos.


----------



## eman (Dec 16, 2011)

Just a word of warning (from experience) Do not grind the Habaneros indoors and wear a dust mask when grinding.

A slight puff of wind when you have the grinder open in the wrong direction and you have just been pepper sprayed.


----------



## krustypuff (Dec 16, 2011)

I will will wear my regulator and goggles, I think I would rather be pepper sprayed than habenero sprayed.... i might just send them over and let my cousin and his buddy ruin thier grinder.....


----------



## sprky (Dec 17, 2011)

NOW that's a batch of peppers.


----------



## krustypuff (Dec 18, 2011)

decided to just foodsave the habaneros and took to my cousin and told him to mess upo his grinder, now on to the chipolte peppers, to grind.....


----------



## shinny (Feb 9, 2012)

They look great. I love chipotle peppers and for some reason never thought about making my own. Thanks for the info, especially not grinding indoors. Now I need an adobo sauce recipe.


----------

